# Tax Form 210 help!



## davee (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone help, information on filling in tax form 210.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

davee - if it helps I use Spanish Tax Forms Ltd. I am still in the UK and use them - all done over www - cost £24.95 - they can also pay the small amount of Tax on your behalf and post the completed and receipted docs back to you in the UK. One form per person if the property is in joint names.

goto www spanishtaxforms co uk

Good luck


----------



## davee (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Calpeflyer will get in touch with them


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Its quite easy to do it yourself
The following links are for the Tax form Modelo 210 and instructions, Both in English

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/es13/h/ie32100b.html?idi=EN

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...iones/OrdenIRNR2010instrucciones210_en_gb.pdf


----------



## davee (Mar 25, 2014)

*form 210*

Thanks teadrinker will print off and have a read.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

davee said:


> Thanks teadrinker will print off and have a read.


You are welcome and feel free to ask any further questions about the form


----------



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

Very helpful, thanks for posting the links.


----------



## davee (Mar 25, 2014)

Teadrinker, 210 form, at the bottom of the form, where the figure for amount owing is inserted, (4 boxes) I keep getting ''campo incorrecto'' which stops me from completing. I'm pretty sure the rest of the form is ok, any ideas please?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Doesn't the tax office tell _you_ the amount owing after you submit the form?


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

davee said:


> Teadrinker, 210 form, at the bottom of the form, where the figure for amount owing is inserted, (4 boxes) I keep getting ''campo incorrecto'' which stops me from completing. I'm pretty sure the rest of the form is ok, any ideas please?


Hi Davee

On last years form I have tax rate of 24.75% in box 21
your tax due goes in box 22, this is then copied into boxes 24, 28 and 31 make sure all entered.

Hope this helps as its 9 months since I did mine.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Doesn't the tax office tell _you_ the amount owing after you submit the form?



Don't think so, but its a simple calculation as shown in Example 2: Fixed asset income
in the Modelo 210 instructions
I had to enter the tax payable manually


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Just put 'form 210 non resident tax' into Google. It will come up with loads of information on how to fill in the form.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> Just put 'form 210 non resident tax' into Google. It will come up with loads of information on how to fill in the form.


the tax office itself has instructions in English 


post #4 on this thread


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The AEAT instructions do not tell you what to do when a load of error messages pop up when trying to generate the PDF.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Campesina said:


> The AEAT instructions do not tell you what to do when a load of error messages pop up when trying to generate the PDF.


I get that sometimes with various things - my computer gives me the option of opening the PDF with different software or downloading the new version of Adobe


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

These error messages are generated by the form 210 and have to be corrected and validated before you even get as far as opening the PDF.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Please post the actual error messages and maybe someone will be able to help


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't have a problem with the error messages. I am just saying that the AEAT instructions do not state how they should be resolved when they occur.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Davee

Did you manage to complete the form?
If not, please post the actual error messages


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Just completed the form, took me about 20 mins to do mine, I had one error message but figured it out, my jester (yes 'jester' is more appropriate) wanted 124 euros for that.
Then I had to do my brothers return as we jointly own the same property. My jester wanted another 124 euros for this service. We timed it and it was less than 3 minutes work. Now the wiser I shall be saving 248 euros every year!


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope this thread is still live.

Can anybody help me with this please 

"El año de la fecha de devengo no puede ser mayor que la fecha del sistema. El plazo de presentación e ingreso será el año natural siguiente a la fecha de devengo. (31 de diciembre de cada año)."

I'm using 2017 in both boxes.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

You cannot declare for 2017 until after the 31st December ie 1st January 2018. The tax has to be submitted a year in arrears.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Campesina said:


> You cannot declare for 2017 until after the 31st December ie 1st January 2018. The tax has to be submitted a year in arrears.


Thank you for your help. So why do you think I received the following e-mail from the Gestor that did my returns for 2015 and 2016.

"This email is to remind you that all non resident taxes have to be paid before the 20th of December."

I did at first think they were referring to 2016 but their message includes "This years"


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

I have no idea. The way Spanish lawyers and gestors work is a mystery to me and I avoid them like the plague. You definitely cannot declare non-resident tax for 2017 until 2018. That's why you are getting the error message.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tax*

With an income of 1400 euros per month how much would one be expected to be taxed on it?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Justina said:


> With an income of 1400 euros per month how much would one be expected to be taxed on it?


210 declarations relate to non tax resident income,

So do you mean a rental income of that amount ?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Tax*



Juan C said:


> 210 declarations relate to non tax resident income,
> 
> So do you mean a rental income of that amount ?


No, I refer to two pensions, no property.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> No, I refer to two pensions, no property.


If you aren't resident in Spain, & own no property in Spain, you don't have to submit a 210

If you _are_ resident, that's a different matter, so I'll move your question to a thread of its own


----------

